# no man or woman can stand alone



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

What are you doing to help your situation , if we do indeed become one man for himself? Have you tried to find like minded people in your area, so you can help each other? Are you teaching some skills that you have learned to help others? Are you getting to know your neighbors?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Watch me stand alone. I require no assistance other than to get on the little yellow bus.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Working on it. It's very difficult to talk about prepping with someone that you don't know where their head is at. When you do know where their head is at, you or the other person may not trust you enough to share, etc. But yes, in numbers there is safety.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If you live the proper life, lead by example, work hard you will get people to take notice and either join or at least be willing to work with you, IMO. You don 't need to search out those to be with, just be willing to show what kind of person you are and stand up when needed to, they will come to you. Yes, you may draw some undesirables, but those won't be hard to identify and weed out. Just look at those here on this forum, many good members, a few not so good, but it seems the not so good don't last long!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Watch me stand alone. I require no assistance other than to get on the little yellow bus.


I'll stand alone if others do too.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Watch me stand alone. I require no assistance other than to get on the little yellow bus.


You won't be alone long, others will see the value you offer, like so many others on this forum and groups will form up.


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

these are the men I want to protect me and mine, I have a interest in this as one is near and dear to me


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hard to stand watch while working on stuff. And hard to stand watch 24/7.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

WE will be just fine. As I said WE not just I


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> WE will be just fine. As I said WE not just I


And from what I've read from you, you didn't have to stand alone for long. Help came to you by your actions and morals not by looking.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Just watch How well her and I can stand alone Together.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The wrong people are worse then no people.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

No dis respect but no. No people are good people


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

but I do have faith and I'm blessed, as I would like everyone here to have that also. The above is the boys that are not on boots on the ground, but will be as time and politicians decide we can not let American and British people be beheaded, just like the thousands a children and women , and men that are being killed daily in the desert.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

If you mean by the above me, you got some issues comin, and not in a good way


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

The Story Behind Days of Elijah - Robin Mark

this is what I get from this song,

"Days of great trial, of famine, darkness and sword" is a reflection of the apparent times in which we live when still thousands of people die every day from starvation, malnutrition and war. In the midst of it all we are called to make a declaration of what and who we believe in.


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

no Jeep just what I posted above you the video link, this is the propaganda the white house wants but these boys are Christian solders, and are going to go to battle .


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

"No man is an island......" I will stand with family -- and they with me.


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree the main object is to provide and protect family, many lone wolfs out there. They may be doing what was called years ago, as, casing the joint. When things get to that point I want to be far, far, away, hope those folks know I show NO MERCY.!!! Not bragging, just fact!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I agree the main object is to provide and protect family, many lone wolfs out there. They may be doing what was called years ago, as, casing the joint. When things get to that point I want to be far, far, away, hope those folks know I show NO MERCY.!!! Not bragging, just fact!


 Another big reason we are staying in Wisconsin. The winters here will cause many to leave should it get bad. It will not be easy for the unprepared to get though them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Depending on the situation it just may be necessary to band with neighbors. For now I intend of being silent while others speak. If I find them undesirable I do not want them at my door during a crisis.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

no intention of getting throat sliced and gears taken in midst of night...my group is my family..apart from that...no thanks unless 1000% sure


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

some of us just don't want others around them, I just don't trust other people(apart from the wife) and would rather survive by my own hand than have to rely on others, others that may be more of a hinderance(and an accident waiting to happen) than an asset.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm hoping to get family members on board but it's not very easy. Slowly I have been using birthdays to gift items that may come in handy during shtf. My brother and I got my dad a shotgun and some ammo for his birthday a couple years ago. Last year I got him and my brothers some nice ESEE-5 knives. The good thing is that we all like to camp so we have all the camping gear stuff. I just need them to focus on keeping enough food and water around. It would be nice if they lived closer to me.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

My family knows where I stand, but I do not push nor buy them anything as far a prepping items, they must decide on they're own. They have all been told that they are welcome here but don't come empty handed, I will help at the time if needed but they are responsible for themselves first off.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I have to Eco ekim's post. My son as of now is a shitbag with a shitbag girlfriend, but 3 out the four grandsons, they have been informed they will not show up here under the current lifestyle they lead. None the less I am prepping for 4-6 adults. They think we are wasting our time. Well fine. But the clues will be if they ever learn to spell disaster, or bad times, they have no idea. BUt my wife has said no shitbags allowed. So we will take the kids but you have to move on. Sad but true.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

I was at a birthday party for a neighbor and struck up a conversation with other neighbors. I turned the conversation somehow to the economy, people not having jobs and crime. None of the men had guns, at least that is what they stated. One said yeah, I probably should get some food and water just in case, etc...

I think my neighbors are without hope. At that point I mentioned that we have have a couple of cases of water and some cans of food (really understating my prep), and that it is probably a good idea if we all started. One said "I don't have time for that crap." He is the known Pinko of the group. Sigh - can't depend on any of them to do anything.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Hanson I am in a place where I can stand, since everyone on my street is also in the same boat except a few. I think you are in a place where you may need a place to go or a small group. So in short, I can stay put and be reasonably sure my neighbors are doing the same. Now ready your plans.....please.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

none of my neighbours prep, supermarket is in the town 8 minutes walk away, about 3 are gardeners but thats it the rest of the gardens are kids playgrounds with the inevitable trampoline!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I've thought about this a bit, and I think both sides are true. One person can stand alone and survive in isolation. There are plenty examples of hermits who have done so for years on end without contact. It's not impossible. BUT.... I think the heart of the matter lies at the motive for survival. If someone is concerned about their own personal survival until the end of their natural life, then that is certainly a viable option. They can do that. After their life ends, the whole affair is finished.

If someone has a different motivation of helping rebuild society, maintain civil order, leave a survivable world for their children, etc, then they will be more likely to band together with others. Individual survival is not as great a concern as survival for society or those who come behind. 

Not saying one is right or wrong - just different. For me personally, I would just rather die and go to be with Jesus. But if I am alive when the SHTF, I believe it is for a higher purpose than my own individual survival - perhaps to help others and certainly to help my children and grandchildren learn to live in a world that is very different. For that end, a group will be needed. Maybe that group will just be my family at first, but will most likely include others down the road as we barter for supplies/services, and lean on each other for protection.


----------

